# mk5 2.5l jetta transmission



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi i have 05.5 jetta 2.5 automatic. I let car run for 20 to 30 mins and it does shift smooth sometime. I research and most it say about Valve body issues. So Can it flush it to make work right or have to replace or rebulid valve body? Thanks


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> Hi i have 05.5 jetta 2.5 automatic. I let car run for 20 to 30 mins and it does shift smooth sometime. I research and most it say about Valve body issues. So Can it flush it to make work right or have to replace or rebulid valve body? Thanks


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-looks-like-we-re-getting-Warranty-Extension

:thumbup:


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

turtles said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-looks-like-we-re-getting-Warranty-Extension
> 
> :thumbup:



Thanks, I wish they cover for fix but my jetta passed 100k. I have find out more trm when vw dealership open.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> Thanks, I wish they cover for fix but my jetta passed 100k. I have find out more trm when vw dealership open.


ah that's a shame. good luck with it


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

turtles said:


> ah that's a shame. good luck with it


YEP, I can keep complain to them so they can put one in. I hope so.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Again my 3rd gear was slam so hard! What i can do is flush it or replace the transmission or replace the valve body or rebuild the valve body? I found a place that they work on vw transmission. I heard they have good name and they give 3 years and 50k warranty on transmission. I going check that out by trm or tues but i need your idea please. Thank you.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't give up on going to the dealer necessarily. Since it's a known problem and they JUST extended the warranty, you have reasonable cause to go in and ask for them to repair your valve body even with your mileage above 100k. It isn't guaranteed, but its worth asking and then calling customer care @ 1-800-822-8987 if you don't get a satisfactory response.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

classicjetta said:


> I wouldn't give up on going to the dealer necessarily. Since it's a known problem and they JUST extended the warranty, you have reasonable cause to go in and ask for them to repair your valve body even with your mileage above 100k. It isn't guaranteed, but its worth asking and then calling customer care @ 1-800-822-8987 if you don't get a satisfactory response.


Yeah I going call customer care trm to tell about "TEEN" safty while driving on bad transmission to see if it work. My friend said report to news 11 that they are fraud.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

I just bought my 2007 2.5 jetta wolfsburg 32k miles in October from a small lot. When it hit 20 degrees I noticed a slip from 2nd to 3rd three days in a row from a cold start. I've since been warming it but am taking it in soon. I've yet to visit the VW house, my car is covered until July I plan to have the oil changed while there. Should they automatically check out all the potential recalls or do I need to pay them labor to look it over?


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

The last time I dealt with a dealer it was Ford... and they jammed me so hard I have been leery about going back to one and I'm sure as s#$t not going to let Breaker Bar Bill my old mechanic go anywhere near this car.


----------

